# MonStar's Road to a Shredded 198 lbs.



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2005)

*198 lbs. and SHREDDED no matter what!*

 

That's my mission statement! And I'm going to stick it out balls to the wall ketogenic style no matter what. I'm going to list everything that goes into my mouth no matter what! I don't need help from anyone, because diet is 100% mental. And I am dedicating myself to being mentally tough for the next 6 weeks or so, until I get to what I want to weigh. I know that it's possible, because I've done it before.

If I absolutely MUST pig out I'm going to refeed, simple as that. No big deal at all. I'll have a clean low-fat refeed. I might even start to put them into my diet I'm not sure yet. Pasta being the main source of food in the refeed, most likely. 

Today was a great start because I was at a carnival where I could have pigged the f*ck out but I stuck it out and stuck to my diet completely. This is the start of something good, I think.

Wish me luck, even though I don't need it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2005)

Saturday; 9-10-2005​
*Shoulders --- 35 minutes*

Solid workout today! Started off with 3 supersets of seated OH DB presses with DB lateral raises. Then I moved onto 3 more supersets of DB front raises with BTN presses in the Smith-machine. After that I did some bentover DB lateral raises to hit the rear delts, and finished up with some BTB shrugs, and DB shrugs. Did a few sets of Hammer Strength crunches and called it a day. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* 1 bag of almonds 
*Meal 2:* 3/4 jar of spanish olives
*Meal 3:* 3/4 block of jalepeno cheese, 25mcg T3

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~16g_

Sh*tty diet today, after pigging the hell out last night and puking I didn't have an appetite until late tonight. Finally I went to the grocery store with my ex-girlfriend's sisters after a carnival to get some low-carb food. 

Sleep: 9 hours. 

Weight: 224 lbs. Last night I had a huge cheat day and ended up gaining 5-6 lbs. of course. Hopefully a lot of that is water weight. P.F. Chang's along with alcohol and pot, not the best combo.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2005)

Strictly for *motivation*, and to show how far back a few days of binging can really set you:


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't see that much of a difference.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hopefully a lot of that is water weight. P.F. Chang's along with alcohol and pot, not the best combo.



Sounds like a good combination to me.  Haha.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2005)

*Patrick:* If you look closely in the first one I'm not holding as much water at all. Thats the biggest way that I can tell, at least.

*CowPimp:* LOL, good combination for feeling like sh*t, maybe.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunday; 9-11-2005​
*Arms --- 40 minutes*

Nice workout today, the gym was definitely a little busy, though. Started off with 3 supersets of DB french presses with rope cable pressdowns. Then for biceps 3 supersets of alternating DB curls and preacher curls. After that I did 3 supersets of overhead rope extensions with skulls, and finished up with a few supersets of hammer curls with reverse curls. Did a few sets of crunches and called it a day. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* garden salad + blue cheese dressing
*Meal 2:* chicken + cheese 
*Meal 3:* chicken salad
*Meal 4:* low-carb breaded chicken
*Meal 5:* 6 slices of cheese
*Meal 6:* sugar-free jello, coffee + heavy whipping cream, 25mcg T3

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~18g_

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 218 lbs. Not too bad today I guess, at least I'm down a bit from yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2005)

Monday; 9-12-2005​
*Chest --- 35 minutes*

Good workout today, started off with 3 supersets of incline DB presses with cable crossovers, and then moved onto another 3 supersets of pec-deck flyes and dips. Finished up today with a few sets of DB flyes and Hammer Strength presses, and some Hammer Strength crunches. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* chicken salad 
*Meal 2:* 1 bag of almonds
*Meal 3:* 3 hot dogs
*Meal 4:* bacon & cheese omelet 
*Meal 5:* melted pepperoni + cheese 
*Meal 6:* low-carb breaded chicken, 4 slices of cheese 

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~24g_

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 217 lbs. Down a pound from yesterday, not too bad at all. As long as I'm getting closer and closer to my goal of 198 lbs.


----------



## BUA (Sep 12, 2005)

what is your usual daily calories?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2005)

*BUA:* I honestly have no idea at all bro, all I count is the carbs when I'm on a ketogenic diet.


----------



## BUA (Sep 12, 2005)

ketogenic? is that atkins?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2005)

*BUA:* Yeah man, just like Atkin's, more or less. Trying to keep the carbs under 20g the first week or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2005)

Tuesday; 9-13-2005​
*Back --- 35 minutes*

Really good workout today, intensity was great considering I'm on such low-carbs. Started off today with 3 supersets of BTN cable pulldowns with DB pullovers. Moved onto 3 more supersets of CG cable rows and incline DB rows. Then I did a few sets of Hammer Strength rows and finished with some CG cable pulldowns, and then some rope cable crunches. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* chicken salad 
*Meal 2:* garden salad + grilled chicken + ranch dressing 
*Meal 3:* pepperoni + cheese 
*Meal 4:* coffee + heavy whipping cream
*Meal 5:* bacon & cheese omelet 
*Meal 6:* 6 slices of cheese

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~21g_

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 216.5 lbs. Down a half pound from yesterday, not too bad. I really can't believe that I'm trying to lose another 16-17 lbs.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Weight: 216.5 lbs. Down a half pound from yesterday, not too bad. I really can't believe that I'm trying to lose another 16-17 lbs.



Don't get too caught up in numbers.  If you look in the mirror 10 pounds from now and say, "Damn, I'm looking cut," then you may as well stop.  I kind of did that last time I cut.  I thought I was going to go lower, and I just realized that I was plenty lean one day.  

When I cut now I don't even really use a scale, except perhaps for the first two weeks or so just to make sure I'm progressing.  I just use the mirror.  The mirror will tell you when you're done.


----------



## waking_life (Sep 13, 2005)

how long do you think it is going to take you to get down to 198?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Yeah I'll definitely be paying close attention to the mirror. Especially the mirror at my tanning salon because I feel that the lighting there really lets me check my progress. Its amazing how much leaner one can look after just 4-5 days of eating close to zero carb. We'll see how things go in the next few weeks. 

*waking_life:* If I can stick it out on this ketogenic diet, honestly, not too long at all. I mean probably 3-4 weeks or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wednesday; 9-14-2005​
> *Shoulders --- 35 minutes*
> 
> Another good solid workout today, started off with 3 supersets of DB lateral raises with seated DB presses. And then I moved onto another 3 supersets of BTN presses with WG upright rows. Finished up with some bentover lateral raises, and then some BTB Smith-machine shrugs. Finished up today with some rope cable crunches, not too bad at all.
> ...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2005)

Wednesday; 9-14-2005​
*Shoulders --- 35 minutes*

Another good solid workout today, started off with 3 supersets of DB lateral raises with seated DB presses. And then I moved onto another 3 supersets of BTN presses with WG upright rows. Finished up with some bentover lateral raises, and then some BTB Smith-machine shrugs. Finished up today with some rope cable crunches, not too bad at all. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* bunless bacon cheeseburger + mayo, ceasar salad 
*Meal 2:* 3 hot dogs 
*Meal 3:* 
*Meal 4:* 
*Meal 5:* 
*Meal 6:* 

_Estimated Carb Intake:_

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 217 lbs. Up a little, whatever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2005)

what happens when you get to 198?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* After I get to 198 I'm going to do one of two things, I'm either going ot start back up on Westside and a clean diet, or I'm going to continue on low-carbs and do frequent refeeds.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2005)

Wednesday; 9-14-2005​
Update: 

I can't edit my journal entry from yesterday so I'm going to post the rest of my meals: 

*Meal 3:* coffee + half & half, low-carb breaded chicken
*Meal 4:* chicken salad 
*Meal 5:* pepperoni + melted cheese

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~22g_


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2005)

Thursday; 9-15-2005​
*Arms --- 30 minutes*

Great workout today! Somehow my workouts lately have been awesome. Today's pump in the gym was superb, zero complaints. Started creatine back up today, and that's probably why. 

Today I started off with 3 supersets of standing BB curls with high-cable curls, and then moved onto 3 supersets of skullcrushers and DB French presses. After this I did 2 supersets of reverse curls with hammer curls, and then 2 supersets of cable pressdowns and overhead cable extensions. Finished my arms with a triple dropset in Nautilus curls and Nautilus seated dips. Did 2 sets of rope cable crunches and called it a day. 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*During Workout:* 2 cups of black coffee 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein 
*Meal 1:* bunless double bacon cheeseburger + mayo
*Meal 2:* ceasar salad, 4 hot wings, celery + blue cheese
*Meal 3:* bunless bacon cheeseburger + mayo
*Meal 4:* 1 shot of tequila, 1 shot of vodka  
*Meal 5:* 1 scoop of whey protein + heavy whipping cream

_Estimated Carb Intake: 29g_ 

LOW-CARB BINGE TONIGHT!  

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Weight: 215.5 lbs.  Down a pound and a half from yesterday, not too bad at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn man, your weight is coming along!  You'll be at your target in no time.  You should see if you can still pull 645 on a deadlift when you hit a flat 215.  Triple bodyweight, hell yeah!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2005)

*CowPimp:* Thanks bro! I really appreciate the support---there's no way that I can pull 645 though at this weight. My strength is pretty much shot, on this low-carb diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2005)

Friday; 9-16-2005​
*Chest --- 30 minutes*

Started off today with 3 supersets of incline DB presses and cable crossovers, and then 3 more supersets of pec-deck flyes and dips. Then I moved onto a few sets of Hammer Strength bench presses, and then some flat DB flyes. Finished up a dropset of Nautilus bench presses---and then some rope cable crunches. 

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*During Workout:* 2 cups of black coffee
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* bunless double bacon cheeseburger + mayo, ceasar salad 
*Meal 2:* chicken + melted cheese 
*Meal 3:* 1 scoop of whey protein + heavy whipping cream 

_Estimated Carb Intake: ~16g_

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

Weight: 214.5 lbs. Down another pound from yesterday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2005)

Saturday; 9-16-2005​
*Back --- 20 minutes*

Horrible workout today! I knew I was going to have a big cheat meal tonight because every Saturday night for 4-5 hours I'm going to have a big feast and eat pretty much whatever I want. I did a few supersets of seated cable rows and Hammer Strength rows, and then starting talking to my brother's friend about my car and called it a day, lol. I'll be back in the swing of things tommorrow. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 scoop of Swole, 25mcg T3, multi-vitamin
*During Workout:* 1 cup of black coffee
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein
*Meal 1:* 2 scrambled eggs + cheese, 2 sausage patties 

---Cheat Meal---

Went out to Macaroni Grill and really pigged out, ended up having a ton of bread and oil, some cheese ravioli's, some chicken parmesan, some stuffed stuffed chicken breasts, and then some manacotti cheese filled wraps. Then for dessert we had some cheesecake, and some tiramsu. 

Along with all of this I had some peanut butter cookie dough that my mom was making, and then a few mixed drinks. I had lets see 2 glasses of red sangria, and a mudslide of course. Then stopped on the way home and got some soda, and an icey, and some candy. And then went to Wendy's and had a large Frosty.  

I fell asleep tonight in a carb-infested daze, lol. After smoking some, drinking some, eating a sh*t ton of food, I slept pretty damn well.  

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Thursday; 9-15-2005​
> *Arms --- 30 minutes*
> 
> Great workout today! Somehow my workouts lately have been awesome. Today's pump in the gym was superb, zero complaints. Started creatine back up today, and that's probably why.
> ...



Nice Meal #4


----------

